# Frakentrack



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I got to watch some of this get built!!

Jon just blows me away

major Frakentrack job


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Very cool! I'd like to see vids of him actually building it.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

That is AWESOME! Talk about an opportunity to take out your least favorite fellow racer!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very cool setup with the interchangeable parts. 

I really like the figure 8, I built, You can really crash them up. Its harder than you might think to try to turn some fast laps while racing, you have to pay attention in the crossover, or it will get you.

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

he got some squeeze tracks in there as well:freak:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

This is verl cool on so many levels. How did he do it?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

he laid out the figure 8
then simply figure out where the cuts would go to make the oval.

Wish I more vids on his build but I do not.

I would have love to see him make the 4 lane cross.

But he just did another video on the AW dragster. it in the drag video section of the tip BB.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've made a 4 lane by 2 lane intersection. I'm sure the process is about the same, only double. You cut one leg off of 2 intersection tracks, and butt the two long sections together. I used JB Weld to tack the two tracks together, but I'm sure you could scuff the sides up, activate them well with Testors 3502 and then goop the two sections together. Clamp them good and let it cure. For a 4X4, do this to four intersections (2 at a time). Then when you have 2 4X2's, you do the same to both of them, and then repeat the processes to join them together. 

Since Aurora 4 ways have one direction favored (by having reliefs in the rail so one way is smooth rolling and the other is bumpy over the rails, I would stagger the smooth so every lane has one pair of bumpy and one pair of smooth in each direction. If you want to dress the rails so it's smooth all the way across, that's up to you.

You can either go the jumper wire route to have continuous power through the tracks, or use taps on both sides of the tracks. Another option is to have rail sticking out of your cuts in the track (Cut the rails separate from cutting the tracks) and overlapping them at the joints.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I cut my intersections into 1/4's then put the 4 pieces together, I strengthened it with a lap joint on all cuts and used the Testors & Bill Hall Goop recipe to fill all the cracks. 
This way all the cuts & glue joints are in the center of the piece. 

I also lowered all the rails in the wheel area so its a smooth pass thru for all lanes all directions.










Boosted


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That looks like a factory piece you made there.Nice work.
>Tom<


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ditto Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That does look factory!! When I made my 2X4 I used JB Weld (this was before I knew of HT and goop) and I only had 2 intersections to play with. Doing all 4 at a time had to be pretty tricky keeping all 4 pieces lined up, and waiting on goop to cure fairly time consuming. The end result was well worth it though! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks, while it was tedious & important to get it glued straight, it was more important to get the pieces cut straight, the saw blade heats the plastic and then it moved around a bit. 

I had to build a clay damn on the power miter saw and cut the parts submerged in ice water, that was the trick to straight cuts. After that it was easy to build a fixture to glue it together straight, after I had it glued solid I concentrated on filling the seams with goop and finishing them. In the picture you can see some spots of goop that have yet to be sanded, but it turned out very nice and races smooth as any straight track piece.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't have anything but a dremel and a cut off wheel!  I'm way overdue to making RR Xings again. Maybe next month... :freak:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Al this is where all those Aurora curves went that I bought from you.










Still some work left to do, the timing photo cells are in and the timing circuit works, just need to get the infra red light bridge built, just have not found exactly what I want to use for a housing yet


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet eight.
looks very professional


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Are the TYCO 4 ways workable for a 4 lane figure 8 ?

Thx Gonzo


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Gonzo, I dont have any Tyco intersections to actually hold in my hands, but from some pictures I looked at, I think if you quarter them like I did the Aurora parts they would work just as well

Boosted


----------

